# THIS IS NOT A POLL! Hold the ammo or the pouch?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was watching one of Bill Hays videos on teaching a kid to shoot slingshots. He suggested they hold the pouch in front of the ammo when they first start out. So I tried holding the pouch in front of the ammo and found I actually like it better than holding the ammo. It seems to have eliminated my occasional curve ball. Is there an advantage to holding the ammo opposed to holding the pouch.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Never tried it. I've always gripped the ammo with the pouch...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I use Rays super pouch, and when I hold the pouch the ammo fits like a glove. I'm thinking maybe I'm rolling the ammo unless I hold the pouch.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Give it a shot. I've got a few slings with over-sized pouches. Next time I take one out, I'll give it a go..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I pull back the pouch without any ammo in it ... then just as I release, I toss the ammo right in front of the retracting pouch. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

And if you believe that, then I have some prime moose pasture in northern Alberta you might be interested in buying .... :naughty:

Cheers ..... Charles

P.S. If you grip the ammo in the pouch, rather than gripping the pouch in front of the ammo, then you are far less likely to get the speed bump effect.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

It's what ever works best for you that's gonna make ya happy. Charles' video on youtube.com talks about the speed bump effect...a very informative video...I lost the URL....Chas can you post it or tell us where In SSF it may be? I had been for years committing the "speed bump" error in my pouch grip UNTIL I saw the vid from Charles.

Chuck


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your replies,


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hold the mayo, hold the slingshot, and the ammo or pouch depends on the type of ammo im shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> *I pull back the pouch without any ammo in it ... then just as I release, I toss the ammo right in front of the retracting pouch*. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> And if you believe that, then I have some prime moose pasture in northern Alberta you might be interested in buying .... :naughty:
> 
> ...


So that's what I've been doing wrong ;- )

wll


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Kids generally lose interest when it's to hard to do something...

Tom, it's been my experience that you get a consistently cleaner release if you hold the ammo instead of the pouch in front of the ammo... BUT if you hold in front of the ammo instead it seems to be easier to hold steady against the draw weight..... so it's half a dozen of one, and six of another, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Susi said:


> It's what ever works best for you that's gonna make ya happy. Charles' video on youtube.com talks about the speed bump effect...a very informative video...I lost the URL....Chas can you post it or tell us where In SSF it may be? I had been for years committing the "speed bump" error in my pouch grip UNTIL I saw the vid from Charles.
> 
> Chuck


It is pinned in the Tutorials section.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

When i was a kid i held the ammo in the front, im way more accurate wih the normal gripping the pouch..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I've switched to hold in the pouch in front of the ammo for the time being. I'm not doubting anyone's advice, just trying to be more accurate. Here is my thoughts on my personal inaccuracies. I feel like maybe I'm rolling the ammo if I don't hold the pouch in front of the ammo. Which in my mind is causing a curve ball effect. I've watched Charles videos several times and I agree 100% with him. If I start to see more consistency in my shooting, then I will continue to hold the pouch, if not then I'm not sure what I will do.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Kids generally lose interest when it's to hard to do something...
> 
> Tom, it's been my experience that you get a consistently cleaner release if you hold the ammo instead of the pouch in front of the ammo... BUT if you hold in front of the ammo instead it seems to be easier to hold steady against the draw weight..... so it's half a dozen of one, and six of another, if you know what I mean...


Cleaner release is right; despite the "speed bump", I'm noticing a marked drop in accuracy. Now this is probably due to the fact that I haven't mastered the technique (though it really isn't that complicated), but I just got my very first ever return to sender gripping the pouch In front of the ammo as described....scary shit! Had that hit my face, safety glasses be damned, that would have been CATASTROPHIC! I think I'll just stick to gripping the ammo...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your input. My problem with slingshots started out with a canting problem. Not until Bill brought me a couple small tube shooters did I overcome that problem. By that time I had already created a bad release trying to fix my canting problem. Maybe I'm setting my goals too high. As long as I'm enjoying shooting I will continue to try to improve.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

In the end, that's what you've got to do; find what works best for you, & keeps you happily shooting


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Tag, I don't think your problem is how you hold the pouch/ammo. I think the problem is that the ammo is too close to the frame when you release. Get them farther apart...as far as you can get them, go FULL BUTTERFLY and let it rip!! :neener: :rofl:

Just kidding Tom. You are right about one thing...keep having fun.

There is another option...holding the pouch with the ammo in front of the grip. You can see the pouch in this clip...






It takes some time to get used to it...I picked up a lot of ammo off of the floor at my feet, but it gives a very clean release. The big downfall of this style is that it's not for strong bands unless you have a super strong pinch grip, but for target shooting it's pretty cool.

Todd


----------

